# Hay and Forage Grower magazine shut down by Penton Media?



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

I just read a tweeter on my twitter that says "RIP @hayandforage Sources tell us corporate parent @PentonNow shut them down in December" I noticed that there hasn't been a single update to the site or the Facebook page in awhile. I just figured they took a January vacation, but it might be a permanent vacation. Anyone know anything?


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Aww man, I hope not. Love getting my Forage magazine and Hay & Forage Grower magazine. I'll keep my ear to the ground.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I always get my money's worth and then some out of that one. Nice free mag. I went to renew the first time and was denied. Since then I always multiple everything by 10 so they don't say I am too small....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I wondered what the deal was.....I post many articles on this site from Hay & Forage Grower.....and if you noticed, there have not been many posted in the last 60 days. I guess I was not sharp enough to figure out on my own that something was going on....I will miss the great articles that so many of us here on haytalk have enjoyed. Here's hoping that someone will pick up this ball and run with it. Fae Holin did a great job as the editor.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I just emailed Penton Media asking about H&F Grower....I asked a few questions and hopefully will get a response sometime and if I do I will post their reply. Really hate to lose the resource.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Dang I always enjoyed the articles.I was even interviewed by them for a article.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I noticed that I had not got mine but just thought that I had not renewed my new subscription. Crap!


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I hope not, loved the magazine. I have been thinking it's been awhile since I've received one.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Same here. Really looked forward to getting that magazine. Lots of great articles.


----------



## mnhaygrower (Jun 7, 2009)

I just called Penton Media they said they dont handle it anymore and give me a phone to call. It was farm progress and the customer service lady who answered said they shut it down and doesn't know if they will start again. A sad day in hay and forage world


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Damn it man, great mag.....got me thinkin about that John Deere layoff thread....I wonder, some trickle down?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Well that sucks. Nothing like a free magazine that can help pass along great information for small and large operations a like.


----------



## astropilot (Jun 3, 2008)

You know with a little work here at Haytalk by the users. We could make our own digital magazine. Just a Thought.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

My wife gets Forage: Hay, Silage and Pasture magazine. She just got the Feb. issue. It's pretty decent.

http://www.progressiveforage.com/


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We get that too. It has some good articles.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> My wife gets Forage: Hay, Silage and Pasture magazine. She just got the Feb. issue. It's pretty decent.
> 
> http://www.progressiveforage.com/


Progressive Forage Grower is a excellent read of which I glean articles from regularly....Lynn Jaynes does a excellent job as editor.

Regards, Mike


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

I just found this, so I guess we might be getting it back.

here


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Seems like an excellent fit. Local cattlemen's association says you are forage producers first and a cattleman second.


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Heck You guys are the best Mag out there !!! Your just not in the Mailbox !!!!!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well said Tater Salad, well said......


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

I got one Saturday !


----------



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

Hay & Forage was shut down by Penton and bought a few months later by Hoard's Dairyman. They have released a couple issues. Mike Rankin is the editor, and he does a good job. I appreciate the comments about Progressive Forage Grower magazine, as well. I think the industry has enough depth for two quality magazines, but of course I'm biased. We appreciate your support.

Lynn Jaynes


----------

